
'Beavis and Butt-Head' Revived at Comedy Central - AndrewBissell
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/01/arts/television/beavis-and-butt-head-comedy-central.html
======
mixmastamyk
Will be interesting to find out how B&B have grown over the years. "This
sucks!" :-D

Are any worthwhile videos even made anymore?

------
Artur96
With today's political correctness and sensitivity, it will be dead on arrival

~~~
AndrewBissell
Most of the original run's humor came at the expense of two dullard teenaged
white boys. The only remotely "cancellable" content I can really recall was
around some of the white trash townspeople like Lolita & Tanqueray, but if
anything this is a sector of American society which is still considered fair
game.

------
mesozoic
I give it 7 days before it's cancelled.

